
Mr. Teflon and the Failed Dream of Meritocracy - pavel_lishin
http://zedshaw.com/2015/08/03/mr-teflon-and-the-failed-dream-of-meritocracy/
======
chrisbennet
I realize "drama sells" but is this Zed fellow telling truths that people just
don't speak about? This sort of thing has never happened to me - am I living
in a weird bubble?

~~~
norea-armozel
I think it's more likely that you've been lucky. Mind you, I've only started
my career in programming, but at least in the jobs I've worked at before then
drama has been the norm and not the exception. Whether it was gossip, plain
psychos, or folks who would make your part of the job harder it seems the
quality of human beings isn't going to be nice at every workplace, meritocracy
or not.

